# Work permit to Canada?



## Ahmad-- (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello Dears,
I am civil engineer and I work Project Manager in DUBAI, UAE. I have an offer from a company in Canada to work as Project Manager and I want to ask about the process to obtain a work permit?
I heard that there is 'LMO' and then work permit process?
Can you please advise how long does it take to get LMO? Then how long does it take to obtain work permit from Canadian embassy in UAE?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It's the Canadian company which has to apply for the LMO (Labour Market Opinion) Once granted, and not all are, you may bring the LMO and the job offer to a Point of Entry in Canada and receive your TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which is good for up to two years. Alternatively you may receive the LMO/Job Offer and make application for a TWP. The first method should take 4-6 weeks and the second , probably 2/3 months.


----------



## Ahmad-- (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank u for feedback, so I understand that the company in Canada should apply for LMO (which can take 4-6 weeks) and then when approved then I can apply by myself for TWP in the embassy in Canada in UAE (which can take 2-3 months), am I correct?


----------

